# Bought a dump truck today.



## Chris (Dec 1, 2014)

Its a little older but it is a 2000 International 4700 with a 5 yard dump box. Here are some crappy pictures. 

View attachment Dump truck 1.JPG


View attachment dump truck 2.JPG


View attachment dump truck 3.JPG


----------



## havasu (Dec 1, 2014)

Soon you will need that dump truck to make your weekly bank deposits.


----------



## Chris (Dec 1, 2014)

I certainly hope so.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 1, 2014)

Nice!..........


----------



## Chris (Dec 1, 2014)

Looking at picking up an asphalt roller tomorrow so I can stop renting them.


----------



## havasu (Dec 1, 2014)

If it cost me $40 to rent an electric jack hammer, I wonder how much is it to rent an asphalt roller?


----------



## Chris (Dec 1, 2014)

Not to bad at just over 300 a day plus delivery of about 100 each way locally.


----------



## Chris (Dec 1, 2014)

Definitely takes money to make money in my industry.


----------



## Riff_Raff (Dec 3, 2014)

havasu said:


> soon you will need that dump truck to make your weekly bank deposits.



:d,,:d..:d


----------



## Rusty (Dec 4, 2014)

Chris bought a dump truck, I took a dump. Similar?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 4, 2014)

Rusty said:


> Chris bought a dump truck, I took a dump. Similar?



Seems to be.....


----------



## Chris (Dec 6, 2014)

Got it to my shop and repainted the box and a few other parts and slapped my logo on it. She is ready for work. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 6, 2014)

Looks good Chris!


----------



## Riff_Raff (Dec 6, 2014)

oldognewtrick said:


> Looks good Chris!



Indeed. Very professional.


----------



## WyrTwister (Jul 20, 2017)

Hope the new dump truck gives you years and years of great service .

     Please tell us why you chose that particular truck ?

Wyr
God bless


----------



## Chris (Jul 22, 2017)

For a few reasons, it has the 7.3 which is the same as older Ford's and I know how to work on it. I drove an international 4700 for a few years before and liked the truck. It had the 6 plus 1 trans which has a nice granny gear. And it was priced right. The only other truck I was looking at was the freightliner fl70 or fl80. They have a larger motor and tow my backhoe better. I like everything about this one except the lack of power. It struggles with 30k behind it.


----------



## Rusty (Jul 22, 2017)

You want to bring me a load of gravel for my drive?

Seriously, I have tried to find someone local for a couple months. Even got a friend who has a redi-mix company tell me he would sell me some rock here in town, but he can't haul it.


----------



## Chris (Jul 22, 2017)

Can you rent one? Every rental company by me has at least one.


----------



## Rusty (Jul 22, 2017)

Nothing for rent here. Town is too small.


----------

